# Painfully slow in S E



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I found the 1 st half frees 5 days ago and they haven't moved 1/4 inch. Found 1 st greys today about 1 in. Another week or more should do it. And people in other parts of the state are already chowing down. Enjoy all.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Ya they are just starting around here.I picked a few greys on sat. Today I made a quick stop at a close to home location and had two greys that I picked. I also found another 10 that had just come up and looked like they coud turn into some nice size shrooms.I will give it a few days and go back to harvest them. Probably a week and the yellows should be comeing up I hope.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I looked today in one of my hot spots,and not a shroom and foilage wasn't very green looks at least a week behind. Plenty of standing water 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

I picked about 40 blacks today on my lunch hour .
All 3"-4" in Oakland County .


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think we had a better chance of finding bin laden in oakland county than black morels are we sure we weren't sleeping and dreaming on our lunch hour ?!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

clintonking2.0 said:


> I think we had a better chance of finding bin laden in oakland county than black morels are we sure we weren't sleeping and dreaming on our lunch hour ?!?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep "we" are pretty sure.....
And "we" really enjoyed them too
Definitely blacks...







[/IMG]

Fwiw this is the farthest south I've ever got blacks.
Ash-elms was the ticket...
They are kinda beat up cuz I didn't have a bag, just my hoodie..


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Found a dozen or so in my back yard yesterday. Still small with some just poppin'. Blacks, I think. This is in Shelby Twp.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

I found 14 greys in about ten mins after work today, so the whites should be on ther way soon. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy Jack said:


> *Painfully slow in S E*


Don't feel too bad. I am used to finding as many in a day or two as I have found in the last 3 weeks! 
I thought last season was bad. If things do not turn around soon, this season may not be much better. Holding out some hope though..... :gaga:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I havnt been able to make it out in over a week because of work, and the way its looking, the only chance this week will be sunday.. Its driving me crazy not getting out in the woods and looking.. I hope I dont miss this season because of work..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm up to 97 blacks, mostly small but fresh. Checking again tomorrow, expect a few more blacks yet.

Slower than I thought it would be with all the rain. Too cold I suppose.


----------



## Weioo (May 3, 2011)

Awww, SOOO jealous of the people who have spots for blacks down here! I hear they are the best/most sought after, never have had the privilege myself. On another note, My wife and I took a new shroomin buddy to our one proven location yesterday, a good friend of ours. 

My wife SOMEHOW spotted a half-free trying to poke through the leafage. We stopped and looked around, uncovering about 4 more. These were all half-frees, 90% head with a TINY, TINY stem. I couldn't leave them because the 2 micros we found the previous Saturday had died. I didn't want these 4-5 to die or get picked by another (our spot is known by a few). So...We sauteed them up in butter and garlic and each had a whole 2 bites! Those 2 bites were DARN tasty, though! My new shroomin buddy has approved, lol.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

bloo_gilz said:


> Yep "we" are pretty sure.....
> And "we" really enjoyed them too
> Definitely blacks...
> 
> ...


 
i dont see a date on that photo.
im thinkin thats from about 3 yrs. ago.:lol::lol::lol:
just kidding.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

Tripped over these guys yesterday


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

38-39 deg last 3 nights. Warmer stuff on the way finally. Orieols been around all week and saw a Hummer yesterday. Checked my notes and last year the H F's went 20 days before I picked them. Got some greys poppin in the yard again


----------

